# Axolotl and Darts?



## Angieownsbatman (Jul 30, 2004)

I currently have an albino axolotl (ralphie) who is about 6 inches in length. He's in a horizontal converted 10 gallon (i turned it on its side and made one of the thin sides the other wall, it's kinda cool) right now, and in the coming fall, I plan to get some dart frogs. I've had them before, and unfortunately had to give them away with the rest of my herps during hard times. I'm going to be living in an apartment and would really like to consolidate, and an idea came to me to make a paludarium with thumbnails on the top and my axie on the bottom. 

Axolotls are strictly aquatic salamander-type-thing, and Ralphie hates moving prey (he's so lazy he won't bother with nightcrawlers) so even if a frog were to fall into the water, I really don't think he'd be any kind of a threat. They also have poor eyesight.

My main concern is temperature. Axolotls prefer their water on the cooler side, and I know darts like it hot and sticky. In the past i've used a small heater in the false bottom to raise humidity and warm the viv. In a viv that's in the 80s, would the water temperature stay low enough? Like around the low 70s? And would the water being that cool significantly effect humidty and air temperature? 

Any suggestions would be really great. I think it's a pretty cool idea, but the overall health and happiness of the animals is of course my utmost priority. 

-Angie


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Angieownsbatman said:


> My main concern is temperature. Axolotls prefer their water on the cooler side, and I know darts like it hot and sticky. In the past i've used a small heater in the false bottom to raise humidity and warm the viv. In a viv that's in the 80s, would the water temperature stay low enough? Like around the low 70s? And would the water being that cool significantly effect humidty and air temperature?


Your temperature comment threw up a red flag for me immediately. Most darts, save pumilio, prefer their temps in the mid 70's. Anything higher is a major concern. I would definantly stay away from using a heater this time. As to combining the Axolotl and darts, I'm afraid I can't be much help there. But, here are some things to take into consideration as to what the water quality will be like:
~Depending on the substrate you use, chances are good that the water will be full of tanins, and look a bit like tea
~The water will also be full of nitrates, because frog poop, dead feeders, etc. will runoff into the waterfeature when you mist. 
~The frogs will be stressed out all the time if you have to constantly change the water by hand

Just a few things to think about. But, I certainly hope you can pull it off, and I hope you post pics as you go along! Good luck-


----------



## glowfrog (May 3, 2006)

I think that combining darts with your axolotl is not a good idea. Your axolotl may not often take moving prey, but it is a carnivore by nature, and if your darts like to hang out in and around the water like mine do, it's only a matter of time until the axolotl realizes they are prey items.

Another consideration would be the adult size of the axolotl, which could be 14-18 inches. You'd need a very big paludarium to allow enough space for an adult axolotl and darts, if you were willing to take such a big risk with the lives of your frogs.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.



~Steph


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'm not much of a fan of mixing species. I'd think the axolotl would do best in much cooler water than the dart frogs tank. The axolotls will put off a lot of waste and needs some kind of good bio filter. If you want a mixed tank with salamanders and frogs something like some type of Cynops might do better.


----------



## Angieownsbatman (Jul 30, 2004)

too many negative variables than good....i think i'll just keep Ralphie in what he's doing well in now, lol because i'm just about finished with the brunt of the building of a pretty cool viv for darts that I started earlier today. Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I appreciate it.


----------

